# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Joondalup - Perth

## Atravel

Hey guys  Myself and a friend have been accepted onto a course in Joondalup, can anyone tell me what its like there? Is it an ok place to be situated if we were to study there but get jobs in Perth CBD?? Any info would be great - Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## davidsmith36

Joondalup is a local metropolitan city inside Perth, Western Australia, around 26 kilometers north of Perth's focal business area. It goes about as the essential urban focus in Perth's external northern rural areas.

----------

